# Clip unscharf machen?



## Alex363 (12. November 2006)

Hallo,
wie macht man in Premiere 2.0 ein Clip auf der Timeline unscharf?
Also am Anfang soll er noch scharf (100%) sein und dann langsam unscharf werden (verschwommen)?


----------



## Alex363 (12. November 2006)

EDIT:  Ok, Videoeffekte: schneller Weichzeichner und Keyframes setzen. Ganz einfach!
Aber wie kann ich einen Hintergrund weichzeichnen?
Das die Person vor der Kamera scharf zu sehen ist und nur der Hintergrund unscharf?


----------



## sonicks (12. November 2006)

Mit einer Maske, geht am Leichtesten im After Effects. Tutorials mit Masken findet man überall sowie in den Handbüchern und und und

Bei einem Standbild + Stativaufnahme kannst natürlich auch im Photoshop damit arbeiten. Glaube aber nicht, dass du ein Standbild gemeint hast oder?


----------



## Alex363 (12. November 2006)

Nein, natürlich kein Standbild.... 
Ich weiss das die besseren Kameras solche Optionen besitzen, da kann man das direkt beim aufnehmen machen... aber ich suche eine Softwarelösung. Hast du einen Link für solch ein Tutorial für mich?


----------



## axn (12. November 2006)

alexderennes hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich weiss das die besseren Kameras solche Optionen besitzen, da kann man das direkt beim aufnehmen machen...


Das ist weniger eine Option guter Kameras als ein physikalischer Effekt bei offener Blende oder langer Brennweite. Sollte mit beinahe jeder Kamera zu machen sein. - Und ist so wesentlich einfacher und natürlicher als der Effekt in der Post. Es kommt etwas darauf an wie realistisch dieser Effekt sein soll. In der Werbung sieht man gerade häufig Bilder, die am Rand in einer starken Unschärfe auslaufen. Schön anzusehen, verleiht Tiefe und Weichheit, wirkt aber unnatürlich. Das ist recht einfach auch in Premiere zu lösen. Um aber einen Hintergrund hinter einer freigestellten Person komplett in die Unschärfe zu schieben, bedarf es einiges mehr als nur einer einfachen Maske.

mfg

axn


----------



## Nico (13. November 2006)

axn hat gesagt.:


> Das ist weniger eine Option guter Kameras als ein physikalischer Effekt bei offener Blende oder langer Brennweite. Sollte mit beinahe jeder Kamera zu machen sein....



Es wäre ja zu schon, wenn es so einfach wäre mit DV-CC. Klar im Telebereich ist da was möglich, aber wer filmt schon immer im Telebereich? Dieses typische Spielen mit der Schärfe/Unschärfe, wie man es bei Kinofilmen sieht, geht eben nur mit einem 35mm-Vorsatz => und die sind teuer....

Es gibt Plugins, z.B. von Frischluft/lenscare, die mit versch. Ebenen da ein bißchen was zaubern können. Aber es sind halt Notlösungen...


----------



## axn (13. November 2006)

Nico hat gesagt.:


> Es wäre ja zu schon, wenn es so einfach wäre mit DV-CC. Klar im Telebereich ist da was möglich, aber wer filmt schon immer im Telebereich? Dieses typische Spielen mit der Schärfe/Unschärfe, wie man es bei Kinofilmen sieht, geht eben nur mit einem 35mm-Vorsatz => und die sind teuer....



Dass das ohne gute Optik nicht so wird wie in chmees Vorsatz-Beispiel auf YouTube ist klar, ändert aber bei aller bescheidenheit nichts an der grundsätzlichen Richtigkeit meiner Aussage.  

mfg

axn


----------

